# 20.4.5 Amazon Instant not there



## scottfll954 (Jul 31, 2012)

I now have my roamio Pro upgraded to 20.4.5

I still have the old Amazon app..

I called tivo and was advised it would take 24-48 hours

anybody have the same issue.. or is it there


----------



## Sixto (Sep 16, 2005)

Lots of posts on it. Other thread, Margaret says tonight.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Tonight. Check the release notes.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522421


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been told it should be available now. I'd love confirmation one way or the other from folks that are certain they are on 20.4.5 right now.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Yup working now.


----------



## jonathanlord (Sep 29, 2014)

I force the Tivo Roamio to call home and it appeared as soon as it got done updating!

Amazon Instant and VuDu


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

Great News!!!
Amazon Prime works! Just started watching my first Amazon Prime show.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Yes. i had to force a call with my mini before Amazon and Vudu showed up. Of course I'm stuck here at work late today. So I can only mess around with my Mini connected to a Slingbox.


----------



## Ely105 (Sep 7, 2008)

I see them.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yay! I just converted 10 more movies to Vudu using Disc to Digital. (DVD>HDX is only $2.50/ea if you do 10 at a time)


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

After getting the update, rebooting a couple times and a couple extra forced connections, I still don't have vudu or Amazon prime showing as video providers on my roamio or mini.

:-(


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

Probably should have let nature take it's course lol. Did anyone actually watch a movie on Prime once they got it lol


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

SQUIDWARD360 said:


> Probably should have let nature take it's course lol. Did anyone actually watch a movie on Prime once they got it lol


I didn't watch a movie lol. I did watch a tv show lol. It worked fine lol.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ehagberg said:


> After getting the update, rebooting a couple times and a couple extra forced connections, I still don't have vudu or Amazon prime showing as video providers on my roamio or mini.
> 
> :-(


I had to force a connection on all of my Minis before Amazon Prime and Vudu showed up. Although on my Roamios they were already there.

At least the app has access to the 1080P streams. And it seems to ramp up to 1080P quickly. Within a few seconds if not right away.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

ehagberg said:


> After getting the update, rebooting a couple times and a couple extra forced connections, I still don't have vudu or Amazon prime showing as video providers on my roamio or mini.
> 
> :-(


If your box updated to 20.4.5 AFTER 2pm today, here's what will probably work:
- make one connection to the TiVo Service after you are running 20.4.5
- wait 4 hours and then check for Amazon/Vudu (They should appear without having to make another connection.)
- a reboot should NOT be needed


----------



## roguewave24 (Jan 3, 2014)

TiVoMargret said:


> If your box updated to 20.4.5 AFTER 2pm today, here's what will probably work:
> - make one connection to the TiVo Service after you are running 20.4.5
> - wait 4 hours and then check for Amazon/Vudu (They should appear without having to make another connection.)
> - a reboot should NOT be needed


As Margret indicated after the 20.4.5 update, a connection and less than an hour later the new channel providers are available.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

I've had a Roamio since it came out and I've never had an Amazon app (download or streaming). How did everyone get it? Did you guys use some kind of backdoor to turn it on? My Series 2 has the option to download from Amazon. I bought my Roamio directly from TiVo.


----------



## ehagberg (Dec 27, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> If your box updated to 20.4.5 AFTER 2pm today, here's what will probably work:
> - make one connection to the TiVo Service after you are running 20.4.5
> - wait 4 hours and then check for Amazon/Vudu (They should appear without having to make another connection.)
> - a reboot should NOT be needed


Must've missed those requirements in the release notes and other threads.

Went to bed and this morning Vudu and the new Amazon interface are now available, as I'd already made a few additional forced connections after getting the 20.4.5 update.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mbernste said:


> I've had a Roamio since it came out and I've never had an Amazon app (download or streaming). How did everyone get it? Did you guys use some kind of backdoor to turn it on? My Series 2 has the option to download from Amazon. I bought my Roamio directly from TiVo.


I didn't have an issue adding my Roamio Pro from September 2013 or my Roamio Basic from November 2013. I just had the Amazon TiVo device page do a refresh of devices and the Roamios showed up on the list of TiVos that I could download to.


----------



## SQUIDWARD360 (May 28, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Yes. i had to force a call with my mini before Amazon and Vudu showed up. Of course I'm stuck here at work late today. So I can only mess around with my Mini connected to a Slingbox.


Of course.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

mbernste said:


> I've had a Roamio since it came out and I've never had an Amazon app (download or streaming). How did everyone get it? Did you guys use some kind of backdoor to turn it on? My Series 2 has the option to download from Amazon. I bought my Roamio directly from TiVo.


Do you have it enabled under "my video providers?"


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Prime is here!

.....YESSSSS

I checked this morning and Prime was there. All I had to do is sign in to my Prime account and all is well.

Watching WWZ right now, video and audio quality is excellent.

I really like the app design too.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## modnar (Oct 15, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> If your box updated to 20.4.5 AFTER 2pm today, here's what will probably work:
> - make one connection to the TiVo Service after you are running 20.4.5
> - wait 4 hours and then check for Amazon/Vudu (They should appear without having to make another connection.)
> - a reboot should NOT be needed


I should've checked this morning before I left for work. 20.4.5 was installed late yesterday and I fell asleep before the 4 hours would've passed.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

Just updated the Mini to the new version. Neither Amazon or the other app is showing up. Does the host DVR have to be updated as well?


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Updated about an hour ago, rebooted, two or three forced calls and one more reboot. Still no prime video.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

BiloxiGeek said:


> Updated about an hour ago, rebooted, two or three forced calls and one more reboot. Still no prime video.


I've never had Amazon or Hulu on the Mini. Don't know why. I was hoping to have the new additions on the Mini. It can't be tied to the host DVR, as it has the regular Amazon Instant Video.


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> I've been told it should be available now. I'd love confirmation one way or the other from folks that are certain they are on 20.4.5 right now.


I'm on 20.4.5 and have neither.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

gamo62 said:


> I'm on 20.4.5 and have neither.


goto settings/channels/my video providers and make sure it is checked.

If it is and you still don't have Prime and VUDU uncheck everything, back out then go back and try again rechecking everything. They should appear then.

Maybe


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mbernste said:


> I've had a Roamio since it came out and I've never had an Amazon app (download or streaming). How did everyone get it? Did you guys use some kind of backdoor to turn it on? My Series 2 has the option to download from Amazon. I bought my Roamio directly from TiVo.


Did you have it checked in Settings, Channels, Video Providers? The old app was removed from Roamio units manufactured after Jan 2014 but all older units should have had it.

The new app replaces it anyway so I wouldn't worry about the old one at this point


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Roamio Pro installed about 6:30 PM (Oct 31). The box made a connection on it's own at about 7:30 PM. I checked at 11:45 PM (over 4 hours later) and no Amazon or Vudu in the Video Providers. 

Hopefully they show up in the next 24 hours.


----------



## mbernste (Apr 6, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> Do you have it enabled under "my video providers?"


It wasn't an option. Earlier in the day I got the OS updated and when I came home Amazon Prime and Vudu were listed but I _never_ had the Amazon download option on the Roamio.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Still no change 15 hours after the last connection.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Showed up about 24 hours later after second connection.


----------

